# Building a new barn!



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah! Finally get to build a REAL barn! Just drew up plans and in the process of getting permits. Construction to begin in about 3 weeks! I can't wait! North side will be horse facilities and south will be goat facilities.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! Lucky you, LOL! Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Put in more electrical fixtures than you think you need! 
Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. Any other suggestions, must have, or don't do it 's?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put in lots of lights and put them on separate switches so you can light it up like a Christmas tree or just have one area lit up. Put a gate between the 2 stalls for goats. then you can give them both stalls if you want to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You might want plumbing in there if you aren't planning on it already (I have bad eyes, cant entirely see the plan, lol) with my old barns, I can't tell you enough how I wished I had plumbing and a sink in there!
Might also want to add a fridge for milk, vaccines, etc.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Great ideas. We are putting in a wash rack at the end of the barn with hot water, but i hadn't thought about a sink.  Thanks


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Posts go in the ground Monday! Whoohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will be exciting!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Construction has begun! Whoohoo!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very exciting!!! What is the base material you have in there?? How big is it?

We are building a pole barn too so I'm extra nosy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!! I'm getting a barn too! First week of Nov.!!! But mine is a metal shell. We will be doing all the work inside ourselves... Woo hoo! This is so exciting !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

We will pour a concrete slab in the center isle. The stalls will have a 3/4 minus gravel base with perforated stall mats and shaving bedding.  The barn is 60 x 36.

Keep us posted on your new barns!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too! Putting up a 18x28 mootel in addition to adding on the other side of an existing barn which will be 16x24. Just had our gravel delivered yesterday and concrete when it quits raining.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are these barns you speak of??? I'm all thrilled here getting ready to put up one of those tarp car ports lol  very jealous  congrats you must be super excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes! Very excited!  Can't wait for it to be finished! 

In the past, and currently, I have had to clip goats outside in the yard. No fun at all, as the wind always blows and then I'm eating hair and it's down my shirt and in my eyes! Uugh! The new barn will have a wash rack and a fitting stall. Whoohoo! 

I am also currently grooming and saddling my horses tied to the trailer and the trailer tack room IS my tack room! Haha! I ride a lot in the winter at an indoor arena near by. So I am often times tacking up in the wind, rain, and snow and unsaddling in the dark. I won't even know what to do with myself when I have a warm dry, well lit area to do all of this! I'm feeling rather spoiled.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! I milk in a Costco tent!!! I keep the hay, straw and milking stand in it... It's been raining for days and days on end and I am SO ready for our barn to go up. We ordered it thru Catapult steel. They had the style and price we liked. I'll let you all know how it goes!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So the barn got to the point with concrete pads set and ready for trusses 10 days ago. Paid contractor a draw and haven't seen or heard from him since! If he doesn't show up Monday I'm hunting him down! Grrrrrrr


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

;-( Hope you find him!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

BCG said:


> So the barn got to the point with concrete pads set and ready for trusses 10 days ago. Paid contractor a draw and haven't seen or heard from him since! If he doesn't show up Monday I'm hunting him down! Grrrrrrr


I think contractors and builders (aka Men, sorry guys!) have their own strange schedule! They wander in, do a few things then disappear for weeks, come back and work some more and act like that is the way things should be done! 
I am firmly convinced it is some kind of:
A. a Builders Code- much like the "Doe Code of Honor"- drive the owner crazy, before building or finishing a building.

Or B. They don't understand the concept of time! They are driving me crazy!

My barn should be finished, occupied by goats and I should have all sorts of time on my hands. Not yet! It is hunting season... :roll:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We call the company and check if we are still on course for next week...and they continue to say we are, but we haven't heard from the local fellow who will erect it! Wonder if he will just show up one day?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, he will drive in and act like nothing is wrong, meanwhile, you are worried, concerned and 
getting a little aggravated! But, in the end, it will all be worth it! 
If you notice something that you don't like or want changed, say something, It sure is easier to 
change stuff in the beginning than to wait until they are almost done!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was the nice thing about the Amish. They showed every day till it was done.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Contractor finally text me saying he'd be here Monday afternoon. Well here we are Tuesday night and still haven't seen him! !!!!!!! I'm going to give him an earful when he does finally show up. I suspect he'll be needing more money soon. :/


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We still haven't heard anything from the set up guys... That were supposed to build it this week. And it's still raining and raining...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be giving any more money until they get work done. I'd even get a contract together that he has to work on it till it is done.


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> That was the nice thing about the Amish. They showed every day till it was done.


 Yes, they are amazing aren't they? We have a crew of Amish building our barn addition right now and they came on the first day, the materials didn't come until afternoon. They did the work they could while waiting and then were forced to leave early. They didn't charge me for day 1. They are really nice guys and work incredibly fast!

I really hope your contractors show up, nothing worse than waiting...and waiting for something you want so bad!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

To me that is irresponsible and rude.. Don't they want you to suggest them to other people?? Not showing up and not letting you know what is going on is a terrible way to run a business. Sorry lol but my grandpa had a new septic put in and they tore up his yard and they were supposed to come and fix it after they were done and they just left huge piles of sod and dirt and holes in his ground for three weeks. I know that they have other people to work for also but they need to communicate better and show up when they say they will! Sorry I'm ranting.. It's just a pet peeve of mine 

Hope your barn gets finished soon! It sounds like it's gonna be nice!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm extremely irritated! This guy is a great craftsman, but his business sense and communication skills are about as good as a toddler that can only point and grunt. Maybe not even that good!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah!!!! My people called!!! They're coming Monday...keep your fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine sent a text that he'll be here tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And he STILL HASN'T SHOWN UP! !!!!!!!! Gggrrrrrrrr! !!!!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh no!! I was thinking of you today, hoping that he had shown... Sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for a new contractor as soon as I get my money's worth out of this idiot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is he a private contractor? Or does he work for a company?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Private contractor


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah! Contractor finally came back! Prepping for the concrete pad.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yippee!!!!! Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ummm did anyone notice the background of that picture? It's beautiful! Your so lucky all I have for scenery is a road and other houses lol where do you live?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I am lucky.  We live in beautiful central Oregon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All these new barns are SO exciting! Is it okay if we all post photos here?

Ours will be a 32'x32' pole barn attached directly to our new pastures. Goats only plus a bit of hay storage. We won't have electric or water for this winter, but a solid roof and draft free shelter are an improvement! My husband, father in law, and two brother in law's (and me) worked very very hard on a hot day this summer to get all the pole foundations set (sonoTubes & concrete). Now we have a contractor starting next week to put the poles up, and set the trusses & metal roof. Then we'll do siding & interior ourselves. Oh and my husband took off all the top soil (erm...plus some) and filled the barn area with gravel (since we live on a former gravel pit this was most affordable). The floor is giving me heartache but we'll make it work until I can improve it. My husband & father don't understand the value of compaction in lifts and I was dying to try the "soil cement" method! Nothing has really gone in the correct order on this probject but we'll get there!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!! I just had my two concrete pads done a week ago and,today I have guys,cutting the two big dead trees down so my mootel can go up without future damage.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Fine with me if you all want to make this a community barn building thread. Haha! Be fun to see what we all end up with.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And we are stalled again. Contractor can't work in this. .....


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a lot of snow! We barely got any were I am in Michigan. It barely shows on the ground


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy cow! How much snow did you get? Really pretty, crappy to work and live in though!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

18" over night!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eeks!! That's not good...;(


----------



## smilesx4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful picture though!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a lot! I can't imagine having that here right now. This is what it's like here lol. If you look closely you can see the snowing coming down. But it's big, slow flakes.


----------



## ethelspringer (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey there,
All your barns look beautiful! I got mine made too. Its a wonderful pole barns colorado springs. My husband loves the way the barn is built. Check out my barn pics:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful barn Ethel.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I like that set up.. Can you close the top of the doors in cold weather?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How exciting! I can't wait to have a proper barn!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We've gone vertical - posts are up!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Or....posts are down? Silly cell phone.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol! Your almost caught up to my barn. You'll be ahead of mine soon, as mine still sits in the snow with nothing being done.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Approximately how much does a new barn cost? I lost my job and my sister is wanting me to get my dairy license. I would actually need 2 buildings built, but just wanted to know the ballpark of a new barn would be...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm doing mine in sections sort of, so I don't have to get permits. So far the 4 poles, 8 2x6's (for the roofing), and the metal roofing for a 12x12 barn has cost $400. So basically right now, it'd be a roof on poles :lol:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

My barn will be 36x60. Concrete center isle, storage room, heated tack room, wash rack with hot water heater, 3 horse stalls, 12x60 goat area with removable pens, and a 36x15 shed roof off the back also for goats. Complete barn will be about $30k.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I don't want anything that big..., so I'll say 20k just for early planning. Most likely the milking building will be around 20k even though it will be smaller, but that will need water, electricity, milking machine, it's owns septic etc...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Framing & bracing got done yesterday - hoping to see a crane on site when I get home from work today putting pre-fab trusses in place.

Our barn is/will be 32x32' and estimated total cost of $10,000. That is with us putting the pole foundations in and doing siding & interior ourselves. It does not include electric or water (next year!) And no concrete floors or aisles.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What the heck?? This time I rotated the photo so it appeared upside down in my phone and it still posted incorrectly!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Bahaha! Try holding your phone the opposite way next time you take a pic.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We just had a metal (steel) barn she'll put up by Catapult steel. They did a great job and we love the very sturdy structure! The size is 52 X 41 and it cost 21,500 apx.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That was shell ... And it took 2 1/2 days to set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> We just had a metal (steel) barn she'll put up by Catapult steel. They did a great job and we love the very sturdy structure! The size is 52 X 41 and it cost 21,500 apx.
> View attachment 82283
> View attachment 82284
> View attachment 82285
> ...


So, are you going to put pens in it? I can do something like that, but smaller...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya..we will be putting all the animal pens/stalls in ourselves. Also fixing up a milking room and a shop area for husband. We're just waiting for the fella to bring in gravel so we can get moving...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Check out the catapult website... They have the nicest looking structures that I saw in metal


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> Check out the catapult website... They have the nicest looking structures that I saw in metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Cool! I will do that... I'll be waiting until late spring early summer...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the snow is mostly gone. But. ....still no contractor. :/ I'm just going to tell myself that I will have a barn next year!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BCG said:


> Well the snow is mostly gone. But. ....still no contractor. :/ I'm just going to tell myself that I will have a barn next year!


Probably would be best at this rate;-/


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Contractor showed up with the trusses! Might have a roof next week. Not counting on it though with this guy's track record! Haha!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've got a roof! The contractor actually finished in the promised 5 days and so I've had a roof for a little while. The rest is up to us! We have been shopping around for siding and are picking it up Sunday. (Dried rough cut) We worked on leveling out the gravel floor this past weekend (ow my non existent abs!) Still working on the exact interior layout (using posts & welded goat panels to divide in to three pens, plus some hay storage) Trying to balance having enough aisle spaces to allow hay & grain feeding from outside the pens but without wasting too much space on the interior! I'm so super excited to have DRY feeders & hay racks.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay, Salty


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So glad that it's finally going up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Progress. ...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And once again, the contractor is a no show all week! That's it! Last straw, he's fired! Building the barn ourselves!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you didn't pay him too much money.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's terrible......nice looking barn though  well, so far!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It really is rotten when you count on someone and they don't come through.
I know how you feel! So maddening and frustrating!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh!! So sorry... Hope you didn't pay him a ton already though....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

We've only given him $1500 so far. That's for labor only. So not too bad on that end of things.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We have been waiting weeks for a "friend" of my husbands to bring sand and gravel for inside the barn so that I can move the goats in! It will cost less to use him but he has stood us up countless times so far. Gahhh!
He's supposed to come tomorrow (again) ....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BCG said:


> We've only given him $1500 so far. That's for labor only. So not too bad on that end of things.


That's good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh and by the way milk and honey I looked up that catapult site, and I'm thinking that would work... I do want cement floors though, but I can get someone to pour before delivery...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We found them easy to work with.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> We found them easy to work with..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That is good to hear... So hoping by Spring we can get it going...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, I am really liking this thread! I am building a barn in the spring also! I have been trying out different layouts to configure the best space using techniques.
Mine will be 40x28. 

Do any of you have inside plans drawn up? 

I am looking to do removable pens and need an area for hay storage too.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck with the sand and gravel guy! If it was my guy you'd be waiting til spring! Lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We gave up on the "friend" and ordered a load of sand! We got it in today and everyone is making themselves at home! Yaaaa!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boy, they sure did So you just put straw on top of the sand? How do you clean out the barn? Just curious..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, that remains to be seen Ha Ha
I'm planning on raking it off of the sand and out the door. It will be my first time with this so I'll just have to see how it goes. I'm told the sand will compact down to a fairly hard/solid surface...?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm, I always thought sand was soft..., but I hope I'm wrong..., research time...LOL...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good for you Milk & Honey. I'll be interested to hear how the sand and straw works for you. I was planning on gravel base with fill dirt on top. It should compact quickly and straw shouldn't be a problem. I like the idea of sand for drainage, but thought the same as Janeen, that sand stayed soft. ??

We started working on the barn ourselves today, since firing the contractor. Should have a roof by the end of next week.  Good thing we used to be builders and still have our tools!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The sand is called screened sand and is a combination of sand with dirt. It's what we were advised to use by locals. It's supposed to pack down and harden. (Hope it works) we will be using gravel in the center section of the barn where the tractor goes.
I'm glad you guys are able to do some of the work yourselves!! Keep up the good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Bermdust i think it's called works. GREAT!!! It gets as hard as concrete. Only con is it erodes quickly as in about an hour with running water over it. Very easy to clean and great for horse too


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

It's a pebbly dirt/sand


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, that's good to know..


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Roof is nearly done and half the concrete is poured. Progress.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! I know you will be so glad to have it done and all the critters
moved in!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to start using this barn! I'll be fine kidding by the time is done, but it with be so nice for the show kids this spring and kidding next year.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, it's looking good;-)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Progress. Should have a usable barn next month!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Looking good


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

BCG said:


> Progress. Should have a usable barn next month!


What are you using for the walls?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Breckenridge. Bat and board. Will be painted in the spring. All corners will be wrapped with metal.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is really looking good!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!! Fantastic... It will be a beauty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it! Also slightly a bit jealous.. New barn/able to work on it... and no snow! Looks beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all.  It will be sooooo nice to have a nice warm, wind free area to clip goats and sheer lambs this spring. I've had enough of clipping outside while wind blows hair in my face. In my eyes, up my nose, in my mouth, you all know the drill. :/ So yeah, that's what I'm most looking forward to. Warm, well lit, wind free clipping.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Two sides now have siding. Slow but sure.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's really a nice barn! I'm jealous lol but good for you! You mist be very excited


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man! That looks amazing!!! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.  Sooooo excited to get it finished so I can use it!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking great! I am so happy for you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty soon.....You will be all moved in! That is a great looking barn!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The barn is only halfway done, but I moved the goats into part of it. I was running out of space in the old barn, so I thought they could use both for the moment. They all had to check it out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!! Looks like the goats are happy;-)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

More progress


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the barn is still unfinished. Hired our 3rd contractor. Crossing my fingers. 3rd times a charm. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is wrong with people. Trying to hire people to do work is horrible anymore.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

;( Hoping that contractor #3 works for you..!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

That sucks that the first two couldn't do their job. My boyfriend works for a pole barn/construction contractor.. They would never leave a job for this long unfinished.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's crazy!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm beside myself. It was supposed to be done December 1st. Going on 7 months to build a barn. Stupid! We built our custom home in 3 months! Beyond frustrated.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Geez, that's crazy. Mine took 5.5 days. I feel bad for you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Slowest project on earth. Finally getting some doors. It's getting closer to finished.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it looks very beautiful for the wait!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! Looking good though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news. I bet you are anxious to have it finished!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

So gorgeous. I hope one day to have a beautiful barn.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It's looking great!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The electrician finished the electrical today. Just some finish work inside and the doors. Then new fencing and corals. Can't wait!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well this had been the longest project ever! Almost a year to build a barn! Keep a look out for pics next month. It's scheduled to be completed in the next few weeks! Finally found a great contactor willing to finish it up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is amazing how many contractors you went through.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah. It's been a real trial in patients. The guy we hired to do the doors was even a friend and begged to do them for us. Unfortunately, they didn't get done and we lost what we thought was a friend in the process. Turns out he only wanted to do the doors to sway us into giving his son better stock than the other kids who buy from us and pay a lot more.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Unbelievable! Your story sounds like ours in getting stalls built. It's been 6 months and still the steal frame isn't even finished! People that work hard and trustworthy are always hard to find. Good luck and can't wait to see the final.


----------

